# EMBRYO DONATION



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi ladies,
I posted on double donation thread, but not everyone goes on it and i thought its important for women to know the links to embryo adoption. I had not heard of embryo adoption until someone mentioned it to me. 
So here are some links -
www.institutmarques.com
www.ginefiv.co.uk
www.reprogenesis.co.uk
www.miracleswaiting.com if you contact them they will send you the link to european clinics
Morganna xx

/links


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi
I'm can't find anywhere on FF for info on embryo donation in UK. I know there is some on here but can't find it at mo!

Anyway Has anyone done this in UK? Or can anyone post a link on here to the thread on this site? 

Thanks


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Dilly dolly - not needed double donation but have read some posts to help with single donation. Here's link to DD section on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=552.0
X


----------

